# Linux-Consolenbefehle über Java ausführen?



## alphaChill (6. Jan 2008)

Moin an alle,

ich würde gern Consolenbefehle (mit Parameter), die man unter Suse (in der Console) eintippt (z.B. mount, umount, unrar, su etc.) in einer Java-Application einbinden, so dass ich nur noch auf einen Kopf klicken muss und dann im Hintergrund die Befehler ausgeführt werden. Weiß jemand, wie man das realisieren kann?
Die GUI kann ich selbst erstellen, das ist das kleinste Problem, mir geht's pirmär um den Java-Code, der die Linux-Consolenbefehle aufruft.

Btw.: Ich programmiere mit Eclipse 3.2 unter openSuse 10.3.

MfG rrurr


----------



## Marco13 (6. Jan 2008)

Hm - das sollte doch mit Runtime.exec("befehl"); gehen, oder täusch' ich mich da grad  ???:L


----------



## alphaChill (7. Jan 2008)

Ne, täuschst dich nicht  :wink: 
Hatte das ganze noch mal in einem Linux-Board gefragt, die konnte mir dann relativ viele Information geben, für alle, die's interessiert:
www.linux-club.de/ftopic89917.html

Aber auch danke für eure Bemühungen!


----------

